# Paragard IUD & breastfeeding compatibilty?



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

I was interested in getting the Paragard (non-hormonal IUD) inserted at my 6 week pp visit. I had a vag delivery & am exclusively bf'ing. The nurse at first said they would have to wait to insert it during my cycle. I explained I wasn't going to get a cycle prolly for 6 months or so. Does anyone know anything about this?

Also, is there a chance it will affect my milk supply?

ALSO (lol) please give any comments you can on this particular device, including any side effects you experienced.

TIA.


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

There's no reason it would affect your supply. I had one (can't remember if I had it inserted before or after my cycle returned), and had no complications with it, except that the midwife cut the strings a little too short.

But, I did not have any cramps, no heavier periods, no problems whatsoever.


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

I've had two paraguard IUD's and I think they recommend instertion during your menstrual cycle in order to make it a little less painful (I think your cervix is softer around that time).

I don't think either of mine were inserted during my cycle b/c I was so irregular I could never schedule it exactly.

I haven't had one while BF though, but I'm not sure it could affect your supply.


----------



## Frisha (Jan 19, 2007)

Have one here. Hasn't touched my milk supply that is the reason I went with the Paraguard rather then the other one. They wanted to insert it during my cycle too as they said it is easier and less painful, but I got them to do it before my cycle returned. Had it put in about 12 weeks pp but you might be able to sooner as I had to have a c-section. I have had a bit heavier periods but over all not any worse then I did before so hard to say if it caused any changes.


----------



## luvinmommylife (Aug 8, 2007)

I have the paragard and I do like it. It hasn't seemed to affect my milk at all and I like that fact that it's hormone free. I'd been on birth control pills for 6 years, quit, had my first, back on the pill, quit, had my second and now that I have the paragard I feel less "chemicalized" (doubt that's a word LOL) and more "regular" or "normal".

As far as inserting it during you cycle??? I don't know anything about that! My nurse-midwife made sure that I waited until my 6 wk checkup and inserted it. So, the bleeding process was pretty much over. She didn't wait until my cycle. It wasn't really painful. I felt a little poke up in there, but that was about it.
Anymore, I compare childbirth to any other pain - and so far, nothing has come close! LOL

The ladies before my reply said that they insert it when your cervix is softer - not trying to scare you at all - one of the warnings was that they had to wait until 6 weeks or after so your cervix is firmer so it doesn't puncture.

I guess, if I got conflicting advice, I'd call some doctors or my midwife.

Good luck with this - and congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## threadbey (May 20, 2007)

i had the paraguard inserted at 7 wks pp (before my cycle returned) and have had no breastfeeding problems whatsoever. i think my period cramps might be a little stronger than usual (and i did have a little cramping for a few days after insertion) but it hasn't been a problem for me. i usually take some ibuprofen the first few days of my period, anyway.

i like the paraguard a lot. i chose it because i gave up hormonal birthcontrol years ago when i realized it was causing me depression. barrier methods are a pain in the you-know-what - the iud is something i NEVER WORRY OR THINK ABOUT!!! yay!

good luck!


----------



## anasmommy (Oct 24, 2007)

The weirdest thing happened to me with the paraguard. Had it for 6 years before dd and had it taken out, no big thing. 6 weeks pp I tried to have it put back in, it was a no go. They put it in and I was in so much pain, went back later in the day they thought it had perforated my uterus. It didn't but the Dr. said my uterus was contracting like I was in labor, I pushed it right out. I felt better immediatly.
So now we aren't using anything, I don't have a cycle yet, dd is 6 months, but we are ultra careful. My plan is get another one after I'm done nursing. I don't know if that had anything to do with it but it's worth a shot.


----------

